# Skyscrapers from 1885 to 2012 compared in a graph



## egramsbergen (Sep 16, 2002)

I put some data together to produce this graph, which is quite interesting imho.
horizontal: year, vertical: height (m).








For details see http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/hoog.html


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

North America obviously dominating before the arrival of the south east asia and the middle east.


----------



## Kamuix95 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very interesting, nice job =)


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 13, 2007)

egramsbergen said:


> I put some data together to produce this graph, which is quite interesting imho.
> horizontal: year, vertical: height (m).
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work. thanks.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

In 1934 in Katowice (Silesia, Europe) Izba Skarbowa built Drapacz Chmur, 65 metres. More - Here


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

SilesianSkyscraper said:


> In 1934 in Katowice (Silesia, Europe) Izba Skarbowa built Drapacz Chmur, 65 metres. More - Here


So, what's your point?



@egrams:

Great job. Must have been taken some time to produce this.


----------



## vanhenrik (Apr 3, 2007)

the rely intresting stuff is that thet the talles towers is bult in a 30 years periode i wonder wats coming in a round 30 yers !


----------

